# exercise intorerance?? fibro or CFS??



## Angie01 (Aug 8, 2002)

I am not very educated about CFS so mabey some one here can tell me. I have terrible fatigue, just from walking a few feet some days, some days just getting up is enough to make me feel bad. If I overdo then it could last for a week. I thought is was from the fibro but from what I have been reading, this is not the case.?







It frusterates my husband terribly because he wants me to walk with him, but then he sees how much pain and exhausted I am afterwards. Hope you can answer my question, I am hoping that the VA hurries up and I get the insurance, and I can see a doc about this.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Angie, is the profound fatigue you feel after exercise STRAIGHT after exercise, or does it really hit you badly several hours, or up to 3 or so days after the exertion? DELAYED post-exertional fatigue is a hallmark of CFS. Perhaps this will help you and your doctors figure it out. Take care (and don't always exercise to your limit!),


----------



## Angie01 (Aug 8, 2002)

I ususally feel tired soon after, but I think this is my heart failure. The fatigue hits me usually the next day or too, sometimes lasting for a week. I also run a low grade fever frequently and have had a elevated white blood count for over 3 years, not high enough to be leukemia though. My lymph nodes in my armpits are allmost always swollen too. Hemotologist told me he thought it was from the IBS. I have a feeling I may have CFS. Thanks for the info.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Angie, on the days when you are feeling bad I think it would be enough for you to walk around the house instead of going out. Can you explain to your husband that you'll go out with him on a day when you have more energy? It's so hard for other people to understand what we go through. The other thing is try not to overdo your walks. Maybe start off with a short walk and then increase it when you feel better. My dad has a heart condition and he gets fatigued very easily. I worry about him, because he goes for long walks and then tires himself out. He has learned to take a lot of breaks in between and he also doesn't go for walks on the hot humid days.


----------



## Snitmom (Aug 15, 2002)

If it helps, I sure get a "latent onset" of pain. My calves will hurt on the walk, but continue to grow pain that evening and for weeks sometimes if i over do it.Not fatigue though, but that is common I hear. You got fatigue, I got pain. Thats about the difference between Fibro and CFS, methinks.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

My primary fibro or CFS symptom is fatigue. I also get muscle aches and pains and I do get the delayed onset. I might be a little achy and tired while I exercise, but that night and the next couple of days is when I really feel it!I was told I had fibro, but I would have been a lot less surprised by a CFS diagnosis. But it really does seem like they are different sides of the same coin.


----------

